# Treatment abroad -do I take my child?



## louise007 (Feb 11, 2009)

Dear ladies
I am seriously considering DE treatment abroad cause of Long W/List here.Will need to spend upto 7 days abroad.I am reluctant to leave my 6 year old for that long..even if DH returns after a few days.Considering asking school if we can take her out to come with us..
Has anyone experience of traetment abroad when have a child in school-i.e was it a good idea and how did they get permission?
Any suggestions gratefully received.
Louise


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi Louise, I had a tmt last tear and was away with dh for 6 days and left my 5 yr olds at home with thier grandparents. I am glad I did it although I missed them so much I was nearly in tears everyday and I cried loads when I did get home.  We are going again next week for FET and will on;y be away 48 hrs but are leaving them again. I think unless you can make it a lovely holiday(depends where you go) then leave him/her at home.
Do you really need to spend that long away? we only had to as they were unable to freeze a sample from dh at the first visit.
We took them out of school for a holiday last year, I dont think it does them any harm.


----------

